# Post your favorite continental clip picture.



## KamelotMom

Roxy - Do you know who the dogs are? I think I might recognize 1 or 2 and I'm curious...


----------



## roxy25

KamelotMom said:


> Roxy - Do you know who the dogs are? I think I might recognize 1 or 2 and I'm curious...



first dog is Phoebe from mon ami poodles 
Second is from mithril poodles Keanu 
Third Trezlar kennel dont know the name
Fourth sanvar kennel ( CAN. & AM. CH. Sanvar's Rocky Mountain High )


----------



## KamelotMom

Thanks Roxy. The 1st one has a look to the face like Guenna & I thought they might be related. Hmmm I'll have to look at pedigree I guess. LOL


----------



## Harley_chik

Any on this site:

http://www.huffish.se/news.html


----------



## Purple Poodle

I like a little less hair then most


----------



## spoofan

Somewhat off topic,but this site does have some good advice in regards to grooming...including taking care of show coats.
http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/Grooming.htm


----------



## katsdogworld

Thanks for the inspiration Roxy, Monroe's going to be a year on June 7 and it's almost time for his Conti...I've been having cold feet cause I love his fluffy puppy cut look...he looks like a gorilla...soooo cute. But, it's a lot of work, I hear Conti's actually easier...These dogs look gorgeous though!


----------



## spoospirit

_Whew! Sanvar stole my heart!! What a gorgeous chocolate! 

Nice pics of all of them. I can't wait until our spoos are in the continental.
_


----------



## roxy25

I also love this guy solomon from tang poodles 
This picture is probably my favorite I have seen look at that HAIR did anyone say AFRO !


















If the dog does not have a hugh top knot I like the dog to have a medium sized top know with a well grown out chest

like this guy GIDEON also from tango poodles










I like this pic of Liza from Tango poodles also


----------



## Poodle Lover

Awww, I just love poodles in continental clips!!!!


----------



## SECRETO

I really like the cont clip on the first white bitch PP posted. I prefer less hair but they all look beautiful.


----------



## creativeparti

i love the look of the conternental not my favorite trim but i do like it and will prob put todd in it one day just because i can lol 




this dog won reserve bis this year 

him again 



some thing diffrent


----------



## WonderPup

OH MY FREAKING GAWD!! I love that last clip... *eyeballs Jazz* Must.... resist.... LoL 
Mel I hope you're looking at this one, maybe you can clip Jazzers into that.. I dare you!! 
 I'll do one side if you'll do the other LoL. You know you want to!


----------



## creativeparti




----------



## Blue Fox

I love the hearts, too sweet. Gideon is my favourite of the lot posted so far. I should be clipping the furry face on my own not sitting here drooling over others wonderful grooming! Perhaps just one more cup of cofee and then I'll get stuck into the T Dog ....


----------



## Sivaro

Isnt it amazing what you can do with poodle haircuts. Just love them hearts ound:


----------



## spoospirit

_Those hearts are amazing! What a great idea!
_


----------



## Finghin

WonderPup said:


> OH MY FREAKING GAWD!! I love that last clip... *eyeballs Jazz* Must.... resist.... LoL
> Mel I hope you're looking at this one, maybe you can clip Jazzers into that.. I dare you!!
> I'll do one side if you'll do the other LoL. You know you want to!



holy crap i was thinking the same thing. that would be so fun!


----------



## WonderPup

It's a deal then.... though maybe we won't go so short on the clipper work on Jazz's just in case it's a disaster and we end up shaveing her down.. LoL i Dont want her quite THAT short all over 

I'm expecting wonder's from you  No pressure or anything... I don't think we picked a difficult clip for you hahahaha


----------



## katsdogworld

OK I just got confirmation from Monroe's Show Groomer, we're going to cut him into pattern tommorow. Wish us luck! I'm already mourning his sweet puppy clip, but I keep reminding myself that this will be easier to take care of and may even make his inner thigh skin irritatins easier to handle...I'll try to take pics along the way if I can...


----------



## WonderPup

Oooooh, I can't wait to see pics of him in his grown up clip. He's such a lovely dog....


----------



## passion4poodles

*CH. Newmont Kali Quintessence!*

I tried to get the pic to post here, but it is secured and I can not copy it grrrr but here is the link!

http://shalimarpoodles.com/ourboys.html


The pigment in his skin is I think so beautiful in contrast to his satin white coat!


----------



## Blue Fox

So where's the photos katsdogworld - us wanna be groomers are dying to see :biggrin:


----------



## katsdogworld

OMG he looks soooo cute! I thought I would hate it, but I love it  The groomer left me his off-side bracelets to finish so I could learn how, I'm doing that today, will come home with pictures!


----------



## spoospirit

passion4poodles said:


> I tried to get the pic to post here, but it is secured and I can not copy it grrrr but here is the link!
> 
> http://shalimarpoodles.com/ourboys.html
> 
> 
> The pigment in his skin is I think so beautiful in contrast to his satin white coat!


_He's a cute little bugger!_


----------



## katsdogworld

OK, Here's Monroe in his new Conti:


----------



## PonkiPoodles

katsdogworld said:


>


Love the poodle butt!!! LOL


----------



## SECRETO

Great pics of Monroe. He looks like a big boy now. 

Is he Penifore lines? Susan always talks about Penifore dogs being longer legged and thats what she's working towards. He looks to me like the penifore line she talks about. 

He certainly looks like a whole new dog now. Good job!


----------



## WonderPup

Wow, he looks great


----------



## mandi

These are lovely-though I can just hear any of my (5) sons coming into my house....and going Uggg!! I don't have a spoo yet though-maybe not as effective on a mini...


----------



## PonkiPoodles

I just had to share this picture after I saw the heart continental newpoodlemum posted. (which was great btw)
Found the pic on the internet... I thought it was done pretty well.


----------



## mandi

Wow-what a helpful site for a person just about to start grooming their poodle! thanks-


----------

